# Suppression messages impossible dans Mail sous Yosemite



## dwydyer (29 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Je rencontre un problème avec la corbeille et les archives qui stockent tous les messages. 
J'ai tenté à plusieurs reprises de vider la corbeille et les archives (qui n'en sont pas au vu de tout et n'importe quoi qui  y est archivé) sans succès. Un bon millier de messages s'effacent et ensuite réapparaissent par je ne sais quel concours. Bref tous ces messsages restent fixés tant dans la corbeille que dans Archives.
Aussi comment procéder pour que les archives soient de réelles archives ?
Merci pour votre aide
Dd


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2014)

faudrait en dire plus

quel type de compte
pop imap?
maintenance du mac?
passage à yosemite par upgrade ou clean install?
et tu n'as sans doute pas lu les autres sujets sur ce genre de choses ( nombreux)

penser à refaire l'indexation Mail ( archi traité)
voire parfois tout betement redemarrer le mac


----------



## dwydyer (29 Décembre 2014)

voici Pascal, comptes imap, redémarré le mac (rien n'y fait)
Oui upgradé vers yosémite mais sincèrement j'aimerais downgrader vers maverick que je trouvais bien plus facile. Est ce possible ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2014)

les upgrades migrations  sont très propices à cachotteries avec les réglages ( couac de réencodage)
et particulierement Mail ( et carnet et calendriers)
et beaucoup  de couacs avec yosemite

et pas mal de sujets sur comment réparer  ( tous OS le principe est globalement  le même)
commence déjà par refaire l'indexation mail ( la vraie , manip  "envelo*pe* index", archi archi traité)
--
retrogradage
plein de sujets aussi


----------



## dwydyer (30 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour Pascal, 
je me suis référé aux divers topics sur la reconstruction de Mail et maintenant Mail n'est plus du tout opérationnel. Simple, il n'y a plus rien ! J'ai viré Mail Data dans la bibliothèque et depuis plus aucune adresse mail ni les messages  n'apparaissent dans l'application ! J'ai dû merder ça c'est sûr !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2014)

rien ne t'empêche de remettre les fichiers
( tu les as en sauvegardes yosemite , toutes celles d'avant  la manip Maildata)


----------



## dwydyer (30 Décembre 2014)

ok mais je ne sais pas ou les trouver ni par ou commencer. Si tu voulais me donner plus d'infos ou un tuto ( le rêve) pour y arriver, ce serait très cool !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2014)

Tu as supprimé le dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Mail/V2/MailData ?

Vraiment ?

Qu'as-tu comme sauvegarde (faite sous Yosemite) disponible ?


----------



## dwydyer (30 Décembre 2014)

en fait seul le dossier Mail data est supprimé, le dossier V2 est encore existant.
Je ne sais pas si j'ai fait une sauvegarde sur Yosemite mais je ne crois pas.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2014)

Tu as supprimé ce dossier sans en garder une copie ? Ca parait difficile à croire. 

Si tu l'as totalement supprimé et pas sauvegardé, un nouveau est créé au lancement de Mail.

Recrée le/les comptes et ça devrait marcher, car les mails ne sont pas perdus, ils sont présents sur le serveur (imap) et présents sur le Mac dans : ~/Bibliothèque/Mail/V2/IMAP-nom-du-compte.

Tu devrais donc retrouver Mail fonctionnel mais tu auras perdu les règles, les signatures, etc...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2014)

dwydyer a dit:


> en fait seul le dossier Mail data est supprimé, le dossier V2 est encore existant.
> Je ne sais pas si j'ai fait une sauvegarde sur Yosemite mais je ne crois pas.


comment ca ?

tu ne sais pas si tu fais des sauvegardes???


A mon avis non  car si tu en fais... tu le saurais !

et faire des manips divers  sans sauvegarde c'est très imprudent

que se passerait il si ton mac est volé   ou si tu vires un dossier par erreur?
tu serais assez embêté
Alors qu'avec sauvegarde tu as une sécurité, on peut remettre en un clic ou presque

(ici on parle de sécurité en plus des données en ligne sur le webmail)


--
si pas de sauvegarde ca va etre chaud
d'autant que si ca se trouve tu as aussi flingué les données en ligne par accident
Pour l'instant n'ouvre PAS mail
et va verifier comment est ton compte en ligne


----------



## dwydyer (30 Décembre 2014)

Vérifier mon compte en ligne ? Un compte Gmail? ils sont ok
La sauvegarde ? Je ne sais pas comment faire, c'est la première fois que j'en entend parler. Je suis allé vers ~/Bibliothèque/Mail/V2/IMAP-nom-du-compte et je n'y ai  vu que des icones qui ne s'ouvrent pas. J'ai bien reconnu le nom des  comptes, pas plus.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2014)

j'avais conseillé UNE manip ( restreinte qui est  uniquement envelope index)

t'as fait autre chose
--
Sauvegarde
c'est indispensable ( vraiment)

les deux formes classiques sur disque externe

*Time machine , outil déjà dans le mac
ou
** clone bootable
via appli de clonage

(voire les 2 sur 2 disques séparés)

tonnes de tutos

edit
une des futures voies à envisager serait de  sortir proprement les fichiers Mail de ta session ( pas jeter , déplacer dans un dossier)
pour recommencer avec des fichiers 100% neufs et garantis yosemite comme si tu configurais Mail yosemite pour la premiere fois
puis eventuellement réimporter certaines archives  ( ou pas)

car sauf choix perso , gmail ne jette rien ( sauf spam et mise à poubelle volontaire)  , tout reste en ligne


en attendant ne te sers pas de Mail ou ne trifouilles pas les entrailles biblio
car faudrait eviter qu'une erreur de manip de ta part ( car tu aimes prendre des initiatives )   efface AUSSI tout ce qui est en ligne
pas trop de risque mais autant etre prudent tant que tu n'auras pas de stratégie de sauvegarde serieuse


----------



## dwydyer (30 Décembre 2014)

en fait j'ai récupéré le dossier MailData de la corbeille et l'ai remis dans la bibliothèque Mail> V2 et j'ai retiré le nouveau maildata qui a remplacé l'ancien mais rien n'y fait pour récupérer mes adresses comptes.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2014)

A mon avis une bonne refonte serait judicieuse

tu vas comprendre
créer un utilisateur yosemite test

et sur cette session tu configures ton gmail dans Mail
à 99,99 % tout y baigne
ce qui confirmerait mon hypothese
mauvaise conversion réencodage à l'upgrade
( un GRAND classique , tout upgrade et particulierement avec _yosemiteux_ )


----------



## dwydyer (30 Décembre 2014)

Creer un utilisateur yosemite test, qu'est ce ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2014)

Le test autre session c'est pour repartir de zéro (Mail y fonctionnera normalement), mais comme tu avais supprimé MailData, et puisque tes comptes en ligne sont ok, il te suffisait te lancer Mail et reconfigurer les comptes, pour également repartir de zéro, je ne vois pas où est le problème (cf.post #10).


----------



## dwydyer (30 Décembre 2014)

bah ! je n'ai rien compris, merci quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2014)

Va dans Préférences système / Utilisateurs et groupes, crée un nouveau compte (clique sur le "+").
Appelle le comme tu veux, "test" par exemple.

Dans ce nouveau compte, lance Mail et configure ton compte mail.

Est-ce que tout fonctionne normalement, ou non ?

En fonction du résultat de ce test, on pourra définir la suite.


----------



## dwydyer (30 Décembre 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Va dans Préférences système / Utilisateurs et groupes, crée un nouveau compte (clique sur le "+").
> Appelle le comme tu veux, "test" par exemple.
> 
> Dans ce nouveau compte, lance Mail et configure ton compte mail.
> ...


Bonsoir Renaud,
j'ai fait comme tu as écrit, j'ai ouvert un compte test avec une nouvelle adresse mail et au moment d'enregistrer le compte dans la nouvelle session, ce message est apparu "impossible de vérifier le nom ou le mot de passe de ce compte"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2014)

Quand tu lances Mail la première fois (dans la nouvelle session), tu as une fenêtre qui apparait : 

"choisir un compte mail à ajouter".

Pour le compte gmail, coche "Google", et fais "Continuer".


----------



## dwydyer (31 Décembre 2014)

OK ! c'est résolu. Mail est reconstruit, tout fonctionne perfect !
Merci Pascal et à toi aussi Renaud pour avoir m'avoir aidé et d'avoir pris le temps de me conseiller.

Pour les néophytes qui comme moi auraient malencontreusement sorti le dossier MailData de la bibliothèque,  Il leur suffira d'ouvrir Mail >Comptes (comptes internet) > renommer chaque compte et cocher la case Mail et l'application Mail fera réactiver les comptes. Je précise aussi que maintenant Mail est bien configuré et fonctionne correctement.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2014)

juste un detail
(histoire de pas se melanger)
tu as reconfiguré avec succès  dans TA session?
ou tu parles de session test?
(ou des deux? )


----------



## dwydyer (1 Janvier 2015)

Oui Pascal Mail s'est reconstruit avec la méthode que j'ai décrit dans mon précédent message et fonctionne super bien. Plus aucun cafouillage dans les mails.
Quant à la session test  que j'ai ouvert en deuxième administrateur je n'ai pas réussi à reconfigurer Mail du fait qu'il m'a fallu ouvrir un compte avec une nouvelle adresse mail mais qui n'a pas été reconnue par le système Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2015)

dwydyer a dit:


> Quant à la session test  que j'ai ouvert en deuxième administrateur je n'ai pas réussi à reconfigurer Mail du fait qu'il m'a fallu ouvrir un compte avec une nouvelle adresse mail mais qui n'a pas été reconnue par le système Apple.


Là, tu as raté quelque chose : pas besoin de "nouvelle adresse mail" pour configurer Mail dans une nouvelle session admin : tu crées le compte (la session), tu y rentres (pas besoin de décliner un identifiant Apple), tu lances Mail et configures un compte mail avec ton adresse mail habituelle.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Là, tu as raté quelque chose : pas besoin de "nouvelle adresse mail" pour configurer Mail dans une nouvelle session admin : tu crées le compte (la session), tu y rentres (pas besoin de décliner un identifiant Apple), tu lances Mail et configures un compte mail avec ton adresse mail habituelle.


oui d'autant qu'ici ce n'est aucunement genant puisque de l'imap
( l'autre session etant comme un appareil supplementaire  sur lequel ce  même compte imap est vu, au même titre qu'un autre ordi , un autre telephone etc)


ceci dit tu n'as pas à le faire si ton souci session usuelle est résolu
j'avais indiqué ce test avant, pour que tu voies avec tes yeux la difference entre configuration  propre et  l'impact de cafouillage es upgrade yosemite


et n'oublie pas le conseil
faire des sauvegardes sur disque externe
 plus d'une fois ca te sauvera la mise en un clic ou presque
(remise de fichier viré par accident , panne ou dérèglage etc )


----------

